# php Webspace aber  net recht



## hallomann (7. Mai 2004)

Ich hab Webspace bei all-ink und habe versucht, ein PHPBB forum aufzuladen. soweit so gut, wenn ich dieses Forum allerding mit /install/install.php installieren möchte kommt nicht die PHP Seite, sondern öffnen und speichern. Woran liegt denn das?

2. Prob ich wollte ein PHP Tool aufladen, was auch Fehler anzeigt siehe Link (nicht möglich zu installieren..)

http://admin.webspace-verkauf.de/ftplogin/ftp_download.php?download=/phptmp/ikv116/ik.install.php

Tool ist ok, da es schonmal installiert wurde.. danke für jede hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hallomann _
> *Ich hab Webspace bei all-ink und habe versucht, ein PHPBB forum aufzuladen. soweit so gut, wenn ich dieses Forum allerding mit /install/install.php installieren möchte kommt nicht die PHP Seite, sondern öffnen und speichern. Woran liegt denn das?
> *


Ich setze mal voraus, dass das phpbb keinen falschen Header liefert und somit bleibt nur der Schluss, dass all-inkl. seine PHP-Konfiguration "vermurxt" hat. Ergo: Problem des Supports/Techniker.


----------



## otherside (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Ich arbeite zwar mit nem anderen Forum, aber auch auf PHP Basis (is ja klar...). Und bei mir funktioniert Alles einwandfrei! Schnell,sicher und ohne Probleme.
(bis auf die letzten 2 Tage, da kann ich nix zu sagen, weil ich momentan fast Alles vom Server gelöscht habe!)

MFG


----------

